# "330"-style silver gauge rings



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey tgravo2,

Here is another DIY on the install for rings. One of the best pieces of advice is the use of the ZipTies.

You can also search Fanatics, there are a couple of DIY's there.

The Rings do have to be glued, with something. I used LocTite for Plastic and worked pretty well.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Argh, the auctions are for silver ones. I want chrome.

And Fiberdesign is having some issues or something. I can never get a reply out of Herb. :thumbdwn:


----------



## DKJBama330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *next... thinking about getting some aluminum gauge faces like these...
> but don't want to shell out $100 for these ... :thumbdwn: *


XKxRome0ox,

What is the source for those aluminum faces. I had the UUC whiet indiglo faces but sent them back because the scales on the faces was in block and my 330 has italicized scales. The pic you posted has scales that look just like the 330's, but are aluminum.

Thanks,
DKJ


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

i believe... www.nrauto.com


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Argh, the auctions are for silver ones. I want chrome.
> 
> And Fiberdesign is having some issues or something. I can never get a reply out of Herb. :thumbdwn: *


I have never seen the chrome rings for the 330, only silver.

And I have been hearing a great number of complaints lately about Fiberdesign and Herb not responding. He is obviously still around, as that auction is current and has been updated. Not to mention the price was reduced.

Who knows? When I bought mine he was pretty responsive, but that was some time a go.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *I have never seen the chrome rings for the 330, only silver.
> 
> And I have been hearing a great number of complaints lately about Fiberdesign and Herb not responding. He is obviously still around, as that auction is current and has been updated. Not to mention the price was reduced.
> 
> Who knows? When I bought mine he was pretty responsive, but that was some time a go. *


well I just ordered mine and then sent him an email and he responded within 10 minutes with a DIY for me.

Also I have never seen chrome rings for sale, only silver:dunno:

And nr has some of the best looking gauges, the aluminum looking ones are really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

before:









after:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

wow, cool pics, this is probably the cheapest mod, but I just love the way they look.


how long it took you to install them?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *And I have been hearing a great number of complaints lately about Fiberdesign and Herb not responding. He is obviously still around, as that auction is current and has been updated. Not to mention the price was reduced.
> 
> *


I am interested in these.

What where the complaints about? Seems kind of hard to screw up on some painted plastic rings.:dunno:

Thx
Jeff


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *I have never seen the chrome rings for the 330, only silver.
> 
> And I have been hearing a great number of complaints lately about Fiberdesign and Herb not responding. He is obviously still around, as that auction is current and has been updated. Not to mention the price was reduced.
> 
> Who knows? When I bought mine he was pretty responsive, but that was some time a go. *


I don't see the chrome ones on the site anymore. They used to be there. Cost ten bucks more IIRC. I know there have been some things going on over there. Whatever it is, it's clearly not good for Herb's business.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I don't see the chrome ones on the site anymore. They used to be there. Cost ten bucks more IIRC. I know there have been some things going on over there. Whatever it is, it's clearly not good for Herb's business. *


I hope he responds and ships because I just ordered some and paid, I'm gonna be ticked if I dont get them.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

just got them in, only took 2 days! :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

can anyone post a pic of the torx tools that I need, I'm not sure what they look like and I don't want to go buy some if I have them already, I think I need a 10 and 20 for this, but not sure :dunno:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

nevermind, I've got the 10 and 20, I might install them tonight, I just gotta go get some lock tite or epoxy


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *just got them in, only took 2 days! :thumbup: *


tgravo2, question:
You bought the fiberdesign rings on eBay, correct? Are they painted plastic then? Do you like them? 
I would love to see your own before and after pictures.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

rimblas said:


> *tgravo2, question:
> You bought the fiberdesign rings on eBay, correct? Are they painted plastic then? Do you like them?
> I would love to see your own before and after pictures.  *


yes I bought them from fiberdesign off ebay, they are plastic painted a shiny silver color. I ordered them sunday, got them today. I don't have a good before pic so I will have to use on, but it looks just like the before and after that XKxRome0o used.

Before


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

after


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *after *


Sweet! :thumbup: 
Looks good. Are you happy with it?
Any cheapness (compared to the 330 I suppose)?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

rimblas said:


> *Sweet! :thumbup:
> Looks good. Are you happy with it?
> Any cheapness (compared to the 330 I suppose)? *


I haven't paid much attention to the 330 gauges so it would be hard to compare them. I am happy with the results, but I didn't clean the clear plastic on the front display so when I'm looking at my gauges I see fingerprints, etc. I'm just aggravated with that, that I have to pull it apart again. But very easy install, didn't take me but 30 min probably. :thumbup: I had so much glue on my fingers,  , this stuff just goes everywhere and you dont know it, I almost glued my fingers together :yikes:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *I almost glued my fingers together :yikes: *


 I hope you didn't get any on your hairdo.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> * I hope you didn't get any on your hairdo.  *


The hair is fine


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *The hair is fine   *


Phew!


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *I am interested in these.
> 
> What where the complaints about? Seems kind of hard to screw up on some painted plastic rings.:dunno:
> 
> ...


The complaints are not directed at the product. The complaints that I have been reading are directed at the lack of response people have been getting from FiberDesign.

Based on my previous order, I would not hesitate to order again. Also, seeing the response tgravo2 it would seem everything is in order.

Just FYI. When the rings first came out, there were some issues with dimples on the smaller rings. This was an imprint the mold left. I dealt with it, and installed mine anyway. However, Herb immediately addressed the issues and V.2 rings do not have this problem. The rings, once installed, look identical to the 330 factory rings. I could not tell any difference between the rings I bought from Herb and the rings in my 330 when I bought it.

If you like the rings, Herb's product is excellent, in my opinion.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *The complaints are not directed at the product. The complaints that I have been reading are directed at the lack of response people have been getting from FiberDesign.
> 
> Based on my previous order, I would not hesitate to order again. Also, seeing the response tgravo2 it would seem everything is in order.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I did not have one problem with getting them, the look of them, or the install


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *The complaints are not directed at the product. The complaints that I have been reading are directed at the lack of response people have been getting from FiberDesign.
> 
> Based on my previous order, I would not hesitate to order again. Also, seeing the response tgravo2 it would seem everything is in order.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, guess I need to pick up a pair


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

*Just ordered mine*

Just placed my order at eBay.
I'm eager to get them in.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Just ordered mine*



rimblas said:


> *Just placed my order at eBay.
> I'm eager to get them in.  *


samer here, I ordered them yesterday, wife gave them the :thumbup:


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Just ordered mine*



Jeff_DML said:


> *samer here, I ordered them yesterday, wife gave them the :thumbup: *


Oh my, I forgot about the wife. :yikes:  
Ha! I figure it was small enough that she wouldn't notice. 
(Technically, I ordered them yesterday too.)


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Just ordered mine*



rimblas said:


> *Oh my, I forgot about the wife. :yikes:
> Ha! I figure it was small enough that she wouldn't notice.
> (Technically, I ordered them yesterday too.) *


she will notice since they are like jewelry for your car


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Just ordered mine*



Jeff_DML said:


> *she will notice since they are like jewelry for your car *


Nah. That's where she's not like other women with a built in jewelry detector.
She's only driven the car once and I've only had it for 3 weeks. There is no way she'll notice. :angel:
And by the time I mention something about it, it will be too late to even grumble.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

got my rings in 3 days, just a few questions, how many screws are there to remove? all I see are two on top of the cluster, also how does the cluster pull out? cant see any place to grab? one connector on the back for all gauges?

If there is a DIY/FAQ just oint me to it, wanted to know as much as I can before I jump in, looks like a really sweet and cheap mods, thanks for the info


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

FalconGuy said:


> *got my rings in 3 days, just a few questions, how many screws are there to remove? all I see are two on top of the cluster, also how does the cluster pull out? cant see any place to grab? one connector on the back for all gauges?
> 
> If there is a DIY/FAQ just oint me to it, wanted to know as much as I can before I jump in, looks like a really sweet and cheap mods, thanks for the info *


Here is a install page

http://www.bmw325i.net/inst_silver_gauge_rgs.shtml


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

Damn that was quick, thanks


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

Did the Rings today, easy mod and looks really nice, people watching me at work think im a total nut to disassemble my dash on a brand new car of course but it really is easy and I love the look.

Thanks for all the help gang.


Paul


----------



## rimblas (Mar 26, 2003)

*Got mine!*

Got my rings on Friday and well, I just had to put them in right away!

And here are the results:
Before:















After:
















I just love them! The look great! I feel very very happy that I went ahead with this mod.

-Jorge

PS. Wife hasn't noticed yet. :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Got mine!*



rimblas said:


> *Got my rings on Friday and well, I just had to put them in right away!
> 
> And here are the results:
> Before:
> ...


lookin good :thumbup:


----------

